# Largest Alternative Car Conference comes to Dallas



## Texas AltCar (Oct 9, 2012)

The fourth annual Texas AltCar Conference & Expo will be held in the Dallas area for the first time, Friday and Saturday, November 2-3 ,from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. at the Plano Centre. The *free event* is open to the public and will feature exhibits from major and alternative automotive companies, while also giving attendees the opportunity to *test drive a large collection of alternative fuel vehicles*. I’ve included full details below.

Matthew Young for AltCar Conference & Expo
(214) 379-3702

*MEDIA ADVISORY*


*Fourth Annual Texas AltCar Conference & Expo*
*Comes to Dallas Area, Nov. 2-3*

*Public invited to free event; view, test drive large collection of alternative fuel vehicles*

*WHAT: *

The fourth Annual Texas AltCar Conference & Expo will be held in the Dallas area for the first time, Friday and Saturday, Nov. 2-3, from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Admission to the event, presented by the North Central Texas Council of Governments and DFW Clean Cities Coalition, is free and includes:

· *AltCar Expo Hall*, with an extensive presentation of alternative technology vehicles and exhibits on energy efficiency, urban planning and transportation.
· *AltCar Ride & Drive Area, *featuring a rare hands-on experience for consumers.
· *Focus on Fleets Conference,* with information for the fleet industry about alternative vehicle technology, infrastructure and sustainability.
· *AltCar Speakers Program,* with renowned experts speaking on industry topics.

*WHEN:*

*Friday, Nov. 2: 10 a.m. to 5 p.m.*
*Saturday, Nov. 3: 10 a.m. to 5 p.m.*
*(Note: Fleet Conference begins at 8 a.m. on Friday; small entrance fee applies)*

*WHERE:*


Texas AltCar Conference & Expo
Plano Centre
2000 East Spring Creek Parkway (1/2 mile east of US 75/Central Expressway)
Plano, Texas 75074

*BACKGROUND:*



The AltCar Conference & Expo began in Santa Monica, Calif., in 2006, showcasing the largest collection of hydrogen, electric, propane, biodiesel, hybrid, ethanol and natural gas vehicles. In Texas, the AltCar Conference & Expo previously was held in Austin for three years, before moving to this year’s location in Plano. Major and alternative automotive companies will display a variety of vehicles, many available for free ride-and-drive experiences by consumers. Exhibits and speakers round out the event, with a focus on alternative technology vehicles, alternative transportation, urban planning, energy efficiency and carbon footprint reduction options education.
*EVENT*
*INFORMATION:*

Click here for more information, or call (310) 390-2930.
*MEDIA CONTACT:*

Larry Meltzer, (214) 379-3701 (office) or (214) 536-7456 (cell)
Matthew Young, (214) 379-3702 (office) or (817) 807-7694 (cell)


----------

